# Diva Disco - Derby - April 08



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 13, 2008)

Having made a brief foray into the Derby Hippodrome again, just to check the new security measures that have been put in place since my last visit (if you can't get in, give up UE right now!!).

Myself and SmileySal made our way across the road to another of Mr Christopher Anthony's portfolio properties.

This former Presbyterian Chapel was built in 1868 and was used as a religious building until 1972.

Since 1979 the property has been utilised as various bars and social venues until it finally closed its doors in 2004, under the name of the Diva Disco bar. Two years later it was bought by Bijou Developments and is currently on the market for £850 000.

Having read a previous report, warning of the live three phase power supply in the basement, I'd just like to add a warning about used needles near the access point, make sure you have a good look when you're climbing into these places, folks. 

Anyway, I won't witter on, here are the pics.



































Hey, me and Sal thought we'd stop for a drink...




Was a decent explore for an hour or so, think Sal has some pics to add too. 

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Apr 14, 2008)

Cheers TnM, was a good explore this, even tho my pics aren't anywhere near as good as yours, mine are too dark, but anyway, here's my contribution. (even bad criticism welcome )
















Back of the bar area















Guess there's no way through here then? 





Love the roof beams and shape of it





Whats left of one of the lamp shades


----------



## smileysal (Apr 14, 2008)

One of the many fuseboxes





A little room upstairs for storage





This part (uptairs looked like a tiny flat, complete with bed, and a small shower room behind the back of the bed.





Not sure if someone was trying to get in here, or out. 





Some ladies toilets upstairs,





All thats left in the sitting room of the upstairs flat





Arty pic on the wall





Another bedroom





That lovely fireplace again





Which was in this office area





A tiny bar area on the ground floor, behind the main room





Another view of the tiny bar area


----------



## smileysal (Apr 14, 2008)

In the basement area, there was another bar and dance floor.

Smirnoff mirror





Downstairs bar





Behind the downstairs bar





Nice uplight, (there was one on each of the two pillars)





Caffrey's certificate










OK, I know im known for finding broken computers or china plates, this time, the china plates won lol





A small kitchen area at the back of the building on the ground floor




There were a number of needles and syringes around this part, so if you go here, be careful, there's loads of them.

Nice base of the table





Last one from me, a coffee machine in the back kitchen.





Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pics guys, very odd mix of nice old buildings and detailing like the uplight, and then total destruction... Love it


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

I like what seems to be the original detailing of the church in parts and, as KA said, the odd interesting bit. Don't like the trashing much though...you know me Sal, a bit compulsive on the tidiness (I'll even straighten the cat to line up with the cushions!  ).
Interesting place though and lots of good pics. Cheers guys.


----------



## johno23 (Apr 14, 2008)

Its a good old place this one,been three times now and still spot different things each time.Pleased to see you found the fireplace in the offices.

Apart from the ceiling coming down in the kitchen by the looks of it,it is largely the same as when we last went about February time.Some git has nicked all the piping and stuff but original bits still there thankfully.
Great pics as always


----------



## Alley (Apr 14, 2008)

Lush pics there Mendo.
Sal, yours are fine except you seem to lean to the left


----------



## smileysal (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL I think mendo was near me when i was leaning lmao, either trying to lean on his shoulder, or me falling over and him trying to stop me lmao


----------



## dodge (Apr 15, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm carlsberg, looks an interesting explore


----------



## skittles (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice building great pics but £850,000! I do not think he has a prayer.


----------



## rigsby (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks groovy


----------



## za gringo (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice little site you found there nice shots, excellent stuff. So acording to mendoza's 4th photo it used to be one of these [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI[/ame]


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

this looks like a great place, looks like they just upped and left too! love the pic of the beer and wine glass!


----------



## mineme (May 16, 2008)

*more info*

yes some bad news some one is upto some of there dirty tricks according to today's det/tid website the boarding has been removed by the so called owner there what a supprise.


----------



## sassyk (May 22, 2008)

Wow not seen this place in years, makes me a little sad really, the last time i went in this place was when it was bar 101 (all drinks £1.01) back in the late 90's - then off to the future/rock house on babbington lane - in fact does that still exist?

Good explore.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 22, 2008)

sassyk said:


> Wow not seen this place in years, makes me a little sad really, the last time i went in this place was when it was bar 101 (all drinks £1.01) back in the late 90's - then off to the future/rock house on babbington lane - in fact does that still exist?
> 
> Good explore.


used to love the rockhouse! warm beer, and a sticky floor, but good times think it's gone now.


----------



## discobean (May 23, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> used to love the rockhouse! warm beer, and a sticky floor, but good times think it's gone now.




i went there last year it was called first floor..dunno if its still there..i went to see a guy called mike park there ....and bar 101 was a great place saw a few bands there back in the day..


----------



## mineme (May 23, 2008)

windows and doors have now all been re boarded by the council and the cost will go to that wonderful Mr a  we all hopeexclaim:)


----------

